# Electric Cars?



## dugknight (Sep 22, 2014)

Anybody here drive an electric car? I'm a little worried about my range and am wondering how others handle that situation. Any tips you might have would be helpful as I'm about to start driving this week. Thanks.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't personally have an electric car, but I have known some UberX drivers who do. One had a leaf, the other a prius electric. Both drove fulltime. Do you have an electric car? If so what kind? Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dugknight (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi Jeeves, I have a Toyota Rav4 EV. I'm just not sure how to handle a situation where I get a ride that is beyond my range. I guess I'll just have to tell them I can't do it and have them request again?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

dugknight said:


> Hi Jeeves, I have a Toyota Rav4 EV. I'm just not sure how to handle a situation where I get a ride that is beyond my range. I guess I'll just have to tell them I can't do it and have them request again?


Nah... Make 'em get out and *push*!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Hmm, range and EVs.... What is the range of The Rav4 EV? I didnt even know it existed..


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

I've got s Model S; don't need to worry too much regarding range. Haven't been out too much


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Uber with a model S? Let me know when you go online, Ill request you and then cancel. You can just pay me $10 and you will save money on depreciation.


----------



## dugknight (Sep 22, 2014)

My range is anywhere from 110 to 135 depending on if I do a regular charge or full charge. Yesterday was my first day driving. On my way home from my regular job, I logged in and picked up 3 rides in an hour. I still had 70 miles left when I got home so not too bad. I worry more about a long distance ride! Thanks.


----------



## dugknight (Sep 22, 2014)

The Rav4 is a great car if you want electric and need an SUV. Most if it's parts are from Tesla, including the Model S motor. So it's really quick with very nice torque. But I think they are almost sold out (which is good for the value!).


----------



## UberDan (Sep 14, 2014)

You can always respectfully decline a long trip. With a trip thats out of the norm (long trips or one with many stops), the rider usually calls right after you accept the trip to ask you if itll be okay. At least thats been my experience. If youre not doing this full time, you should fine.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

tesla s 289 miles per charge.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I think that generally you won't get a request over 30miles, so 60 roundtrip. But there will most likely be a situation or two you encounter if you do this regularly. You should send a message to support asking them how to handle a situation where a passenger wants to go further then your range will accomodate. Tesla motor in Rav4, thats sweeet!


----------



## dugknight (Sep 22, 2014)

What happens if you don't pick up and incoming request? I just got one and the pickup was 20 miles away in Torrance. I didn't want to drive that far to get a job that I make $3.50, which has been 90% of my jobs so far.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

dugknight said:


> What happens if you don't pick up and incoming request? I just got one and the pickup was 20 miles away in Torrance. I didn't want to drive that far to get a job that I make $3.50, which has been 90% of my jobs so far.


No real data on this from uber, they do track your acceptance rate and your cancel rate.

why not shoot support LA an email right now to get your problem "on record"

What I do or what other drivers do may differ from protocol, and if you are new ya gotta play by the rulz.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

I know there is an UberX driver here in Detroit using a Model S. Given that even my busiest nights I never get to over 200 miles, I would love to have an EV. I'm actually planning on getting a Sonic EV when it comes out in 2016.
http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/20...tors-working-on-sonic-ev-with-200-mile-range/


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

The RAV4 EV looks awesome, only 3k made though? And its $50k.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Thought I’d resurrect this thread. 

Has anyone in the US on this forum, got a Tesla Model 3 working on Uber yet?


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

dugknight said:


> The Rav4 is a great car if you want electric and need an SUV. Most if it's parts are from Tesla, including the Model S motor. So it's really quick with very nice torque. But I think they are almost sold out (which is good for the value!).


Tesla hasn't supplied Toyota with parts since 2014.


----------



## EmilySmith (Jul 11, 2018)

Tesla best electric car


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

dugknight said:


> Anybody here drive an electric car? I'm a little worried about my range and am wondering how others handle that situation. Any tips you might have would be helpful as I'm about to start driving this week. Thanks.


First of all, (i have no experience with this personally)

Cold weather impacts range.

The range is an issue you NEED to consider.
Public charging stations May (Hypothetically possible, not just being allowed to) they MAY kick you out of the charging station for being a commercial vehicle. Just having the uber sticker gives them the right to deny you from plugging in to charge.

If you get someone wanting to go long distance (longer than your range) you just have to kick them out and say "sorry, i don't have enough charge left to get you there"

People will get mad, people will get upset...

Try to be polite about it and people may understand.

So what make/model number and what's your range?

Chevy bolt- 239 mile range, barely enough for full time. You will have to cut your day short frequently and you will need to charge in the middle of your day guaranteed. You will be planning your "Lunch" break around charging somewhere, more than likely your home.

Kia Niro- 500+ miles= good enough range for full time. Once in a blue moon you will have to turn down single long distance trips

Nissan Leaf- 151 miles= Completely insufficient for more than a few hours a day.

Tesla model S= 335 miles= Should be enough for full time driving the vast majority of the time.

Me personally?

I wouldn't do for-hire driving with less than 300 mile range.

And if you park and idle you will lose range keeping the AC running, how much? I have no clue at all.


----------

